# Yahoo- Dr. Maoshing Ni: The Year of the Ox: 2009 (HuffingtonPost)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

My advice this year is for us to return to the basics and, literally and figuratively, reconnect and take care of our planet Earth. Through cooperation, dedication and commitment there is nothing that is impossible. View the full article


----------

